# طلب : كيف تحضير الايثانول من النباتات



## the new eng (27 سبتمبر 2012)

ارجوا من الاخوة والاخوات الزملاء اعطائي طريقة تحضير الابثانول من النباتات فاتا مضطر لذلك 
شكرا لتعاونكم


----------



## فواز عبود حمد (12 أكتوبر 2012)

طريقة انتاج الكحول الاثيلي (الايثانول ) من التمر 

1. يمكن انتاج الكحول الايثانولي من التمر بعد استخلاص السكر من التمر الزهدي الشائع انتاجه في العراق وهذا النوع من التمور ينتج بكثرة وسعره رخيص جدا وله ميزة اخرى جيدة كونه يحتوى على نسبة عالية من السكر ويستخلص بطريقة بسيطة وسهلة وذلك بوضع كمية من التمر الزهدي في وعاء حجمه حسب كمية الدبس المراد استخلاصها وتغطى بالماء لمستوى اعلى من التمر بقليل ثم يوضع الغطاء المناسب للوعاء ويسخن على نار هادئة لفترة لا تقل على 10 ساعة لحين تحلل التمر وهرسه ويفضل تحريكه كل فترة ومشاهدة تكون سائل الدبس ويضاف له الماء عند تبخره وبعد ذلك يصفى بشاش او اي وسيلة اخرى لعزل الدبس عن مخلفات التمر الباقي .
2. تؤخذ كمية مناسبة من هذا الدبس ويخفف بالماء بنسبة معينة وبقياسات محددة من الماء ومن الدبس للحصول على محلول سكري مناسب .
3.بعد ذلك نضع كمية محددة من الخميرة المستخدمة في عجين الخبز وبنسبة معلومة ويترك للتخمير مع غلقه جيدا كون عملية التخمير الحاصلة غير هوائية وبعد 36 ساعة نحصل على محلول كحولي يسمى (mash) تتراوح فيه نسبة كحول الايثانول من (20---30)% .
4.تجري عملية تقطير لهذا المحلول الكحولي بواسطة عمود تقطير تجزيئي (fractional column ) لغرض سحب الكحول بعد غليانه قبل الماء وتبخره ثم تكثيفه مرة ثانية كون الايثانول يغلي بدرجة 78.5 مئوي والماء بدرجة 100 مئوي تتم بهذه العملية فصل الايثانول عن الماء وتركيزه بنسبة عالية .
5.هذا الكحول الناتج لا يصلح للاستخدام البشري كونه يحوي على كيتونات والديهايدات والفيوزيل اسد وكلها مركبات كيمياوية سامة .
6. تجنبت ذكر نسب المواد المضافة والنسب المعمول بها للخميرة ونسبة السكر في المحلول السكري لغرض حدوث عملية التخمير ونسبة ( PH )الضرورية لحدوث عملية التخمير خوفا من اجراؤها لاغراض اخرى
في حالة الحاجة لاي سؤال او استفسار بخصوص الموضوع ولشرحه بالتفصيل ارجوا الاشارة الى ذلك


----------



## the new eng (14 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور اخونا فواز الله يجزيك الخير 
:84:


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (17 أكتوبر 2012)

يكون تركيز طريقه المهندس فواز من 89- 93% مع التقدير


----------



## the new eng (8 مارس 2013)

مشكور اخونا اني لقيت النسبة 
:34:


----------



## lo9man (12 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا أخي أنا ممتن لك


----------



## lo9man (13 يناير 2015)

شكرا أخي على هذا الطرح لكن أظن أن 36 ساعة غير كافية لعملية التخمر ولك مني فائق عبارات التقدير والإحترام


----------



## lo9man (13 يناير 2015)

هناك طريقة بسيطة وغير مكلفة وهي إستخراج الإيثانول من التفاح الغير صالح للأكل وهي أولا جمع التفاح وغسله وتنقيته ثم طحنه واستخلاص العصير بعد ذلك نضيف قليل من نشا الذرة والخميرة ونخلط جيدا ونترك الخليط لأسبوعين لتخمر ثم نقوم بتقطير الخليط للحصول على الإيثانول مع العلم ن اإيثانول يتبخر في درجة أقل من 76 ويمكن ضبط حمضية الخليط بواسطة حمض النتريك لزيادة كفاءة الخميرة وشكرا


----------

